# new to prop. biz



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

new to property preservation biz any suggestions on one to sign up with?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

jsconstruction said:


> new to property preservation biz any suggestions on one to sign up with?


Nice introduction. NOT!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok so is that a no you dont .


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

Hes saying you didnt go intro section and introduce yourself to us...................Its courtesy,we dont know you from adam where your at or anything


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

oh my bad I thought i did that when I first signed up a couple months back. I'll do it though thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

No problem


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

JSConstuction,

Your ok. We all get a testy on the "who is snooping" anymore. You did the intro thing back in Jan. 

Love to help you but don't know any "good" or better yet...."decent" companies out in the NW. As far as I'm concerned there isn't any good companies anymore. Try to get hooked up with a few realtors that service Fannie and Freddie Accts is your best bet. 

Otherwise, Welcome to the P&P section! You'll get black and blue marks here but will be better for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2012)

right on thank for the info I'll look in to that. I thought i had done the intro but wasn't sure so did one again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

The best thing you can do when looking into a company is to use the search feature on the forum to find information. You can normally find at least one thread with their price list, level of integrity, etc. As you'll find out, most companies do not have a good reputation just because they will eventually screw you over.

Find out what prices you need to charge in order to make a living and stand strong behind those prices because these companies will see how low you will go.

And as Fremont said, realtor/broker direct work is the best way to go. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend who to sign up with, I am in the Albany NY area.

I have been hawking the site for a bit now, amazing amount of info here. I am doing some work for 5 brothers, what a learning curve is probably the best way to put it. I am having trouble with the fact that they give you a work order for a specific bid - ie remove remaining debris and personal, you send that in. They kick it back as they want more pics of something they think maybe occurring. Simple, yo gave me order for XYZ, I gave you XYZ. The order didn't include ABC as well. 

Is this typical


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes.

You will need to supply condition and rebid photos every time you are there, noting any changes to the property and supplying a full bid. This is pretty typical for any national.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

The worst part, I install a padlockand hasp as requested, send in the pics (complete as per your blog) and they block payment. The damn website that thing with it's automated emails, my Lord. I sent in 25 additional photos last night and get another email this am. I think we are gonna have a conversation in the am and figure out if I am staying or not. 

They sent me to a property Monday, I agreed to stop and see what i would need -- advised them I was not in possession of their lock code yet, then when I get there it is posted with one of their sheets and another companies sticker. I call in, advise them of it and they tell me to bill for a trip charge, and then just go back and secure it when the locks arrive. 

So I got back there Friday, it was never done, now over 2 feet of water in the basement. I call in immediately to advise them, I now have a different rep, she was really working hard on getting the authorization. Then she calls me back, they had cancelled out the order and I have to leave until a new one is issued. OK, no problem. Now I get emails from someone else wanting to know why I couldn't access the property as the photos don't support it. REALLY?????????? Good thing i save emails I think. Smells like it does in that house right now to me. Maybe I am just a little to paranoid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Get used to it!!! This is your life in this bussiness.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

I am just trying to fill in down time, boy I don;t know how you all deal with type of crap. I drove an additional 50 miles for the same $40 that I already earned..... this time on my dime.

If I didn;t have $1500 in supplies right now I would just walk away, that may happen anyhow, the old adage of cut your loses.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

Im out 3 more weeks not worth it almost 4 years my time and life and Its just not worth it. I sleap alot better and dont have to worry half as much


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

I can fully appreciate the worrying idea. Either way, I am going to have the inspection shee tthat was left there by the other contractor either physically or pic and that shoudl be more than enough to calmme. It sates point blank on it, rason they were there initial secure and wintz. I walked down the stairs while I was waiting for the compressor to build up and  LOL :no:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*NOT being cheeky*

GET INTO A DIFFERENT LINE 
the P&P is dying 

http://www.inman.com/news/2012/02/23/renters-wanted-a-strategy-shrink-reo-inventory

http://www.mortgagenewsdaily.com/channels/voiceofhousing/01272012-government-foreclosures.aspx

The REO companys are going to fizzle and die out soon and their will be a shift to property maintenance. See above

INDUSTRIAL INVESTORS dont care about alot they want someone whio can do it all and be available 24/7. I have been told REO work is going to be FLAT till 2015 then start back up. This comes from a realtor whom I trust and just came back from a conference in CAli i belive it was . As soon as I have a link I shall post it as to the minutes of they conference 

FIshing is look'n good :thumbsup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> GET INTO A DIFFERENT LINE
> the P&P is dying
> 
> http://www.inman.com/news/2012/02/23/renters-wanted-a-strategy-shrink-reo-inventory
> ...


Yup. Protracted socialism.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

This is strictly a fill in only, no more no less. We have some projects coming up, and this run around and deal wiht devastation, Christ if I wanted to be doing that all the time I would still be working as a paramedic.

What totally blows my mind, the house I mentioned earlier, can't even get the water evac'd from the lines assumable storage tank is still full. I asked my rep the other day about the status of the bids, she said she has seen them turn around in a day, and take up to:bangin: a year. At that point, just bring in an excavator and a couple dump trailers. 

Another question, got a re secure I am dealing with, window was kicked in and the house stripped of all copper. I have 12" carriage bots, and they wont reach the 2x4's let alone go through them, high vandal area. How do you guys address that??


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If your speaking about Five Brothers, yes , the headaches are common with them. They seem to think it is efficient to have multiple reps handling one work order. Meaning, you update them, and then bam, you get two emails from two different people the next day asking for an update. Yes, document everything and be aware, they do try to make contractors liable for damages that they feel should have been corrected at the time you were there.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Can anyone recommend who to sign up with, I am in the Albany NY area.
> 
> I have been hawking the site for a bit now, amazing amount of info here. I am doing some work for 5 brothers, what a learning curve is probably the best way to put it. I am having trouble with the fact that they give you a work order for a specific bid - ie remove remaining debris and personal, you send that in. They kick it back as they want more pics of something they think maybe occurring. Simple, yo gave me order for XYZ, I gave you XYZ. The order didn't include ABC as well.
> 
> Is this typical


With 5 Bros you have to anticpiate "idiotic" save your work order pdf's... save your invoices, and by all means take more pictures than necessary... 5 Bros require on all WO... lockbox with key, commodes, interior sign-in sheet, any 5 Bros posting signs, then you work pics... an from experience...they like to backcharge... so take pics of all room an ceilings...and of course any damages...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting you mention that, lol, I have been filing the card each and every time I take any pics. Have one from them right now that I changed the locks on the other day, the humidity is so extremely in there that mold is actively frowning, sheet rock falling off the ceiling etc. This one is so bad I don;t even know where to start.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, I know of instances of monthly convey orders where the contractor took photos of each room, floor, wall and ceiling and the rep saw ceiling stains in one photos that the contractor missed and guess what? They had to go back and tarp the roof out of pocket and bid the damage, which they say the lender may or may not reject and hold them accountable. So...just saying.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Interesting you mention that, lol, I have been filing the card each and every time I take any pics. Have one from them right now that I changed the locks on the other day, the humidity is so extremely in there that mold is actively frowning, sheet rock falling off the ceiling etc. This one is so bad I don;t even know where to start.


Be careful in bidding the work... Spell out task by task what you propose to remedy the situation. Describe sq ft etc... Put the lump sum in their box... but qualify it say " a break down is provided' and include "Term"--payment Net 30, Bid is good for 30 days, Price is not subject to reduction without your firms agreement... their pretty slow in comprehending contracting.
I stopped doing work with these idiots as it just took too much time to explain to 5 different people how to turn a wrench...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

To tell you the truth, I am gonna do these and then they are getting out on hold. I have to see some money back to me before I keep shelling out. Currently upto around $1000 and that is where they are gonna be stopped. I am not saying they will scr$w me, just not interested in letting them get to far in and then doing it. 

Some of the things just blow my mind to say the least. The house I am trying to figure out a way to secure the window (carriage bolt question above.) The rep says it is conveyance condition right. Are you kidding me?? I just told you the house has been trashed and all the copper stolen from it.

Really makes you wonder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Be careful in bidding the work... Spell out task by task what you propose to remedy the situation. Describe sq ft etc... Put the lump sum in their box... but qualify it say " a break down is provided' and include "Term"--payment Net 30, Bid is good for 30 days, Price is not subject to reduction without your firms agreement... their pretty slow in comprehending contracting.
> I stopped doing work with these idiots as it just took too much time to explain to 5 different people how to turn a wrench...


I a, experiencing this right now. I have an order that just came in from US Best. Their pay isn;t where it is with 5 Brothers, but I haven;t found anything negative about them on the net when I searched them. I love to work, bit of a workaholic actually, but I expect to get paid for what I am doing as well. The house I mentioned above with the Sheetrock falling down, Good Lord. There is 40 CY in the yard, let alone the house. Basement is full of personals, another 100 cy, then the rest of the house is still pretty much full. With the extent of mold, as I see it, all is debris now. That says to me about 200 cy. That doesn't include shed and outdoor playhouse either. 7 dumpsters, at $600 a pop.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> To tell you the truth, I am gonna do these and then they are getting out on hold. I have to see some money back to me before I keep shelling out. Currently upto around $1000 and that is where they are gonna be stopped. I am not saying they will scr$w me, just not interested in letting them get to far in and then doing it.
> 
> Some of the things just blow my mind to say the least. The house I am trying to figure out a way to secure the window (carriage bolt question above.) The rep says it is conveyance condition right. Are you kidding me?? I just told you the house has been trashed and all the copper stolen from it.
> 
> Really makes you wonder.


As far as the windows... I use 8"-10" you cut the plywood so it fits inside the window frame. then you only have 4-6" of space plus the 2" on your cross member. If the windows are broken out--cut it the same size as the window frame.
5 Bros are good payers... you just have to be sure you give them what it says on the work order... READ IT. I saved every work order .pdf an
When they bitched.. shot it back to them. Best way is to document, document, document every verbal conversation up with an email to whom you spoke to about a particular issue. I'm sure they either emailed or sent you their manual... use it... Their reps don't.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Makes me wonder about some of these companies,sounds like alot of thievery going on.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> I a, experiencing this right now. I have an order that just came in from US Best. Their pay isn;t where it is with 5 Brothers, but I haven;t found anything negative about them on the net when I searched them. I love to work, bit of a workaholic actually, but I expect to get paid for what I am doing as well. The house I mentioned above with the Sheetrock falling down, Good Lord. There is 40 CY in the yard, let alone the house. Basement is full of personals, another 100 cy, then the rest of the house is still pretty much full. With the extent of mold, as I see it, all is debris now. That says to me about 200 cy. That doesn't include shed and outdoor playhouse either. 7 dumpsters, at $600 a pop.


Five Bros is pretty good on HUD prices... less 20% discount. Your up in the Albany area.. Ya need to source separate the debris... if you get the work. When taking pics... you take up close an far away... flood them with pics at different angles... it confuses them in quantities...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> As far as the windows... I use 8"-10" you cut the plywood so it fits inside the window frame. then you only have 4-6" of space plus the 2" on your cross member. If the windows are broken out--cut it the same size as the window frame.
> 5 Bros are good payers... you just have to be sure you give them what it says on the work order... READ IT. I saved every work order .pdf an
> When they bitched.. shot it back to them. Best way is to document, document, document every verbal conversation up with an email to whom you spoke to about a particular issue. I'm sure they either emailed or sent you their manual... use it... Their reps don't.


Problem with the house, old stone foundation, I know it would be an issue when I found it. Actually going back there today, and measure just the window itself and then recut. Hopefully it will work. I had read lots of good things about them paying, that's why I climbed on board really. MY state rep has been great, the ppo bus has one heck of a learning curve. I have been burnt way to many times in the past, that's my issue. I got about $1000 in just lock changes out to them so far, adds up really fast I see that. I am not gonna throw them away so to speak, just looking for my effort to be reciprocated so to speak. As far as the manual, that is even in the truck for instant reference along with all the guidelines.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Five Bros is pretty good on HUD prices... less 20% discount. Your up in the Albany area.. Ya need to source separate the debris... if you get the work. When taking pics... you take up close an far away... flood them with pics at different angles... it confuses them in quantities...


Yeah, I was having the same thought, dump trailer is actually getting delivered tomorrow. Garbage so to speak in the dumpster, metal in the trailer :thumbsup:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Problem with the house, old stone foundation, I know it would be an issue when I found it. Actually going back there today, and measure just the window itself and then recut. Hopefully it will work. I had read lots of good things about them paying, that's why I climbed on board really. MY state rep has been great, the ppo bus has one heck of a learning curve. I have been burnt way to many times in the past, that's my issue. I got about $1000 in just lock changes out to them so far, adds up really fast I see that. I am not gonna throw them away so to speak, just looking for my effort to be reciprocated so to speak. As far as the manual, that is even in the truck for instant reference along with all the guidelines.:thumbsup:


Are you in the 5 Bros classification "Training"... which if you just started I think you would be,,, be careful once they bring you on full time... ths sh-t starts...


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Yeah, I was having the same thought, dump trailer is actually getting delivered tomorrow. Garbage so to speak in the dumpster, metal in the trailer :thumbsup:


Take multiple pics of each dumpster you use---empty... then rearrange it after its loaded an take a few more... when you flood them with pics.. it confuses them...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Are you in the 5 Bros classification "Training"... which if you just started I think you would be,,, be careful once they bring you on full time... ths sh-t starts...


I am right now. They hit me with 7 w.o in 2 hours the other day. Running around like a chicken with my head cut off. They sent me to one the other day, I get there, the house is over 50' high, I am no buying that ladder, has a 12/12 slate roof, they want a couple pieces replaced on for $150. Then the porch they want addressed, not structurally sound as far as I am concerned. SO I ca;; them, tell this is not gonna be me. I am not buying a ladder for it, and about the porch, no access for a lift etc. Results department tosses it into "problems." I tend to think the L and R hands don't even know they are connected.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Trying to find a website that states level of vandalism in a neighborhood now, they told me the fact that the houses on each side are boarded, and a murder 30' down the street 5 days ago isn't food enough. PITA


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> I am right now. They hit me with 7 w.o in 2 hours the other day. Running around like a chicken with my head cut off. They sent me to one the other day, I get there, the house is over 50' high, I am no buying that ladder, has a 12/12 slate roof, they want a couple pieces replaced on for $150. Then the porch they want addressed, not structurally sound as far as I am concerned. SO I ca;; them, tell this is not gonna be me. I am not buying a ladder for it, and about the porch, no access for a lift etc. Results department tosses it into "problems." I tend to think the L and R hands don't even know they are connected.


You send them a bid for a professional roof repair bid... mention words like safety...hazard etc. They did that with me.. $150 I'd charge them that just too look at it an get'em a price... If they don't like tell'em to reassign it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> You send them a bid for a professional roof repair bid... mention words like safety...hazard etc. They did that with me.. $150 I'd charge them that just too look at it an get'em a price... If they don't like tell'em to reassign it.


Exactly what I did.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Trying to find a website that states level of vandalism in a neighborhood now, they told me the fact that the houses on each side are boarded, and a murder 30' down the street 5 days ago isn't food enough. PITA


You know the area... I went thru that with them... I just use phrases.... Historically known for vandalism... and the fact the the copper is missing from the house...ahhh vandals are present in the area.
Go to 
http://www.disastercenter.com/newyork/crime/index.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah I know it ok, when I was working the city as a medic we wouldn't go there without multiple police units.
That page - THANK YOU only goes through 2005 will they accept that??


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Yeah I know it ok, when I was working the city as a medic we wouldn't go there without multiple police units.
> That page - THANK YOU only goes through 2005 will they accept that??


Just say that is the most up to dates statistics provided by the guv'ment, or give them the phone # to the local cop station...let them do their own homework...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


JFMURFY said:


> Just say that is the most up to dates statistics provided by the guv'ment, or give them the phone # to the local cop station...let them do their own homework...


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

No prob man... good luck with'em


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you. I do alot of work up here with the company that owns Century Concrete down in Ct. We are gearing up so this ppo thing is gonna take a back seat very shortly. 

I have a landscape part of the business so that was a big aspect of why I looked at this. And then of course there is the winter, there wasn't any money to be made plowing this year, so there needs to be a plan B. LOL

Thanks again for all the advice!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

At some point, you have to make them do their own homework, or they will have you running in circles for free.

Very, VERY important. Do not make any agreements on the phone. Do as much as you can by email so you can document everything.

My office manager got a call once from a Five Brothers rep. "We need a conveyence inspection completed right away.Please oh pretty please can you help us?" Yes but we will need an additional $50 surcharge for out of area property. Dumb us didn't get it in writing. A sub goes over in a heavy snow storm, completes the order and we submit it. The following month they want to hold us liable for a roof leak and a dirty toilet. You can't check a roof with 3 inches of snow on it nor can you prevent someone from taking a dump in the toilet after your gone. 
I said I would be glad to bid the work but we would have to bill them to go back. Nope, no way. Do it for free or we reassign and backcharge you. Noone knew anything about our surcharge. Just saying, be prepared.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> At some point, you have to make them do their own homework, or they will have you running in circles for free.
> 
> Very, VERY important. Do not make any agreements on the phone. Do as much as you can by email so you can document everything.
> 
> ...


Call Joe Bada--directly... if you need his cell phone #... PM me an I get it to you... I've spoken with him numerous times an he seems like a reasonable fella... He seemed to me to be out of touch with the workings of his reps...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> Another question, got a re secure I am dealing with, window was kicked in and the house stripped of all copper. I have 12" carriage bots, and they wont reach the 2x4's let alone go through them, high vandal area. How do you guys address that??






Report the copper theft and use 16'' carriage bolts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2012)

Did report it, and I would use 156" if I could find them. I even though of the idea of using threaded rod with the outside nuts welded in place, my rep said that they would make me redo it out of pocket.

As for 16" I don;t know where to find them. I could only get 10" at home depot, and Lowes only had 12". Local mom and pop nothing bigger either. 

I ended up re cutting, and was able to gain enough space that the 12" just made it.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You can get 14s here.
http://www.mfssupply.com/Catalog_2/Carriage-Bolts_3


Its what I use because of the issue you just had.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone know anything about this company?


http://www.designbuildersdev.com/Property-Preservation.html

Just recieved an email from them and im always sceptical when they want money up front to work with them!!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LOL, that's pretty shrewd marketing! :thumbsup:

We're getting calls from our brokers all the time because their clients can't find any vendors in our area. Then this company comes along and requires you to pay $75 for a workshop, then pay for two more during your 6 month "probationary period."
I'll bet you'd be pretty ticked off if you had to go to a physical site for the training and found out you were the only one they signed up. :laughing:


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Anyone know anything about this company?
> 
> 
> http://www.designbuildersdev.com/Property-Preservation.html
> ...


Never heard of them... but I'd be asking what's the volume, what's your price schedule, what are your payment terms, and reporting requirements. Sending money upfront never heard of it in this industry,
and I've been doing it since 1995. Be skeptical an aske ????


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

LameCO requires money up front.


I've heard from a lot of guys how they paid and got no work.

I'd pass, unless they sign a promise of a guaranteed amount of work 
so you can recoup your expenditures..... They never will.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

BPWY said:


> LameCO requires money up front.
> 
> 
> I've heard from a lot of guys how they paid and got no work.
> ...


Good response


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

LAMCO has solicted us many times. We have never paid and we average about a half dozen jobs per year with them when they are desperate. They have slid downhill in the last few years and we mostly avoid them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've talked with them twice. Once at my initiation once at their calling me.
And they've emailed me...... over and over and over and over and over and over..... you get the point.


After hitting the unsubscribe button on the email mail many times and finally hitting the report spam button a couple times thru my email provider...... I no longer hear from them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

dloiselle said:


> This is strictly a fill in only, no more no less. We have some projects coming up, and this run around and deal wiht devastation, Christ if I wanted to be doing that all the time I would still be working as a paramedic.
> 
> What totally blows my mind, the house I mentioned earlier, can't even get the water evac'd from the lines assumable storage tank is still full. I asked my rep the other day about the status of the bids, she said she has seen them turn around in a day, and take up to:bangin: a year. At that point, just bring in an excavator and a couple dump trailers.
> 
> Another question, got a re secure I am dealing with, window was kicked in and the house stripped of all copper. I have 12" carriage bots, and they wont reach the 2x4's let alone go through them, high vandal area. How do you guys address that??


14 inch MFS supply


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> JSConstuction,
> 
> Your ok. We all get a testy on the "who is snooping" anymore.


No doubt. Both FAS and LAMECO contacted me (although my name or contact info is not listed here) regarding 100% objective, factual posts I made about them. Apparently the truth hurts. So there you have it, concrete proof that the nationals do have moles checking out this place. Seems like they have been looking over their shoulder more than ever of late. Shame, shame, trying to deny American citizens of their first amendment rights. In case anyone was wondering, I no longer work with either. This is a dying industry in it's current form.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2012)

I say that in general, all of us are open to scrutiny with what we post. 

At any moment during the day, there are at least 10 times more unregistered visitors than registered viewing what is being said. It's the same precautions as posting personal stuff on facebook. 

My wife found some disturbing statements on someone recommended to me for work, luckily for me that this guy doesn't have a clue (or doesn't care) and that my wife searches this for me.


----------

